# Postal Address? Passport



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am a newbie! This is my first post.

I am on several other sites under different names.

I do hope to be joining in on discussions as time goes by.

Now down to my question; Can anyone please let me have the Physical Address where to post a British passport for renewal.

I allready have the various website address's BUT no Postal Address HELP


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Come on some one. Surely there is someone out there who has posted a UK passport to the UK for renewal. It that address that you posted it to that I am in need of. Please help.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Well after much to'ing and fro'ing I now have the address. So if anyone needs to apply for a renewal of a british passport here is the address

Her Majesty’s Passport Office 
ovs-B
Ground Floor
Law Society House 
90-106 Victoria Street 
Belfast 
BT1 3GN

What I am disapointed with though is that not a single person attempted to offer any help or assistance

Peter


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the information but are you sure that is correct. 
We had to send ours to Madrid last year to renew them.

Sorry no one came forward with information for you but obviously no one who knew that answer has seen your post. Actually this thread is in the moulfon which is the general chit chat part of the forum and should be in the main discussion area. It would have been more likely to be seen there.
I will move it now in case anyone has any different information.

Incidentally welcome to the forum Peter

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The thread is now moved to the main forum.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Veronica. I am still finding my way around a very extensive site!

Yes the address is 100% correct. Passports no longer go to Spain.

The easiest way is to fill in the renewal form on line and then take it to DHL who have the special packets for passports. They then take them direct.

Peter


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for that info, I am sure it will help others in the future. I always thought it was really stupid to have to send UK passports to Spain for renewal.
Mind you ours were back within 2 weeks when we renewed last year.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

expatme said:


> Hi Veronica. I am still finding my way around a very extensive site!
> 
> Yes the address is 100% correct. Passports no longer go to Spain.
> 
> ...


Very useful- thanx Pete


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, I can definitely recommend the DHL service for getting a passport renewed.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry you didn't get a useful response on here but you did post in the wrong place. Never mind, welcome to the forum, the most useful and less argumentative of them all.

Pete


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I sent my passport on 4th March to Dublin for renewal and am still waiting for it to be returned. It would be nice if they refunded the difference in price when it does eventually arrive!


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Talagirl said:


> I sent my passport on 4th March to Dublin for renewal and am still waiting for it to be returned. It would be nice if they refunded the difference in price when it does eventually arrive!


According to the UK gov web site it says it should take 4 weeks to get your passport back so I hope yours arrives soon!

Reference the original request for information, it surprises me how often folk ask for information without apparently doing any research online first.
For most information just type your question into Google and be amazed at the speed of recovery and depth of information related to most questions.

Pete is a wizard at this and always seems to find a relevant web site!


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I found 2 different addresses in Dublin when I was looking for the forms to complete and ACS in Paphos had yet another variation. However, the documents were successfully delivered 3 days later.

As for UKPA whilst they were busy looking for my application form in Dublin on the Thursday and asking more questions, in fact the Passport had already been delivered to ACS in Paphos the previous Tuesday. I happened to go into ACS on Monday and they told me there were two packages which they had tried to deliver last week and because a digit had been left out of my phone number they were unable to contact me to let me know everything had arrived. When we checked the paperwork the correct phone number had been entered.

Must say I am impressed with the quality of the new Passport and especially the fact that at last my personal details are at the front of the passport - in line with all the other countries.


----------

